# Northeast, IL. Northfield/Glenview Area



## road2damascus (Apr 26, 2010)

Any drivers in the Northfield/Glenview area looking for work?
Or if you know a shoveler looking to be trained for next year, possibly this year, give me a holler.
Send PM's (personal messages here on Plowsite)
I overpay for quality, reliability and integrity.


----------



## snowprice (Nov 1, 2009)

*plenty of guys*

i have all kinds of equipment and guys working in the glenview area. what do you need


----------



## road2damascus (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks to the Plowsite and this ad, the driver position is filled. Still might hire a shoveler looking to be trained as a driver for the 2013-14 season doing residential drives. I understand shoveling snow isn't huge money but I could supplement with other part time work if you have skills (painting, home maintenance, handyman type stuff).


----------

